# New Gargoyle Gecko viv build



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Well it starts here folks...

I'm using a 15mm American Oak melamine chipboard, I Cut all the sheets to sizes today at work. It took some time though, I shut the branch @ 1pm & cashed up (we only work 8-1 on sats) but didnt leave till 4.30!..took me best part of 3hrs...here's the evidence










I was planning a 3 section build, the 1st being a base (cupboard) section, then the 2nd section (Horiztonal viv) then an Arboreal viv on top (for the Gargoyle Geckos) But I've used 8x4 sheet's so it would stand about 8ft (2.4m) High which is a bit much for my flat..so I think i'll build the base section with the Arboreal section on top & leave the middle viv for now and build at a later date as a stand alone unit

Well thats it for now, the hard work :whip:starts 2morrow....Will post some pics as it grows


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Well...Been delayed a bit (mainly) because work & time but finally started the actual build










Started to prepair the actual vivarium top section for construction as below










I've also got some black plastic round vents from work & some white double channel track for glass doors from B&Q, cant seem to find any black tracks around the shops so just spraying up black...Will post again when I've done a bit more


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*Update*

Another project update

Shelf & Black trimming added to base/storage section...Complete for now....Might leave open or add some sliding doors, cant really make my mind up


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

The Black trim really sets it off nicely. 

I got some black Glass Runners off ebay for about £5 for a set of 4ft ones. Delivery was very quick too.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

black runners on ebay.... viv bits Lighting heating, Ceramic ES27 lamp holders items in Viv Bits store on eBay!


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> black runners on ebay.... viv bits Lighting heating, Ceramic ES27 lamp holders items in Viv Bits store on eBay!


Thats the same seller i used :2thumb: wasnt sure if was aloud to post Ebay links read it somewhere i think and couldnt remember if it refered to whole site or a section so to be safe i left it out: victory:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*The project continues*

Well with all sides of the actual viv sealed with Geocel Aquarium sealant, I started to put it together 2night after work

So far I've Pre-drilled, counter sunk & screwed the viv base & the top of the unit into place (on the side) with a quick hand from my bro I will rotate it over 2moz after work & fix the back into place..

I have placed the shelf in place & the front brace (not fixed) which the top glass track will be fitted to, to show how i intend it to look (ofc the brace will cover the shelf endgrain - The shelf will be position about 300mm (11inch) from top...meaning Viv will be about 1meter (39 inches) x 700mm (27.5 inches) x 600mm (23 inches) HxWxD


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*The next steps*

Well I've now fixed the top Dividing shelf in place, & tonight i've finished sealing all the joints, the top glass runner will fit on the underside of the dividing shelf with another section of the American Oak faced chipboard across the front coving the end grain of the shelf & the glass track










Air vents (above) to be added next in the back....I've got 2 but might add a 3rd after some Humidity/Moisture experiments...You think i might need 3 in a unit this size?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Great looking build mate :2thumb:

On the vents question, i built a similar size viv and went a little overboard on ventilation and stuck 12 of those soffit vents in!1 :lol2:
With a larger viv u generally need less vents as there is a greater volume of air inside the viv, however i'd be inclined to go with at least three or four so you get a decent flow of fresh air. 

Hope this helps, 

Dave


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool thnks for a reply dave

I think maybe I'll put 4 in it. That way if I need to I can just cover up one

It will be a damn sight easier to cover up than add another once the geckos are inside

Sensible idea..cheers


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*Trims added*

Added all the black trims today/tonight......Next job will be adding 3 sofit vents

For added water resistants I'm considering putting in a 3/4inch deep perspex or glass tray at the bottom before adding the glass sliding doors as Its a Melamine chipboard & I've siliconed the end grains & the joints, you think it worth it?*

(Like a wally i forgot to get the matching iron on edging from my work supplier & there to far away to collect some, i would have to pay a large courier charge)*


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good. really like the edging strips:2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

looks good so far


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I would put a tray in, it'll help it last longer. No matter how good a job you did sealing the ends, it's probably a fair assumption that there'll be one or two places water can get into the butt joints. 

Quick note, if you make a tray for it, make sure you use acrylic cement rather than aquarium sealent, as the sealent has a hard time gripping acrylic (found out to my cost when a seemingly waterproof viv dumped half a litre of water on the floor after being in place for a couple of months! Not impressed)

Dave


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*After some messing around with Holesaws*

Well after messing about with some different size holesaw & soffit Vents (long story :devil Finally got them cut, fitted & Siliconed in tonight










Now i can order the glass doors & tray..local glazing company *(M.A Whites - in Dartford if anyone in SE is interested)* they said should cost me less than £60 for doors & tray, then im basically finished


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*Project slowed up a bit*

Visited the Glazers today, had a chat with the guy there & he reckon's that the lower track i had fitted was to deep (took a sample of both) as the door will drop to low for the top track, going to Re-fit door track 2moz after work & picking up doors & tray on wednesday
But hes given me a bit that he had left & said use that as the lower track & use the lower track i had as the top (which tbh looking at it make perfect sense) the top track is a bit to large...

Also Bought these today









Going to bring a 10mm drill bit home from work 2moz to fit the Night Sky, I thought I might position them like this (anyone got an better position suggestions?)










And the Arcadia bracket will make me life easier as i can just screw it into the underneeth of the top & bend it into a position i require


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

You may want to bring your rearmost night light forward, as when you've put a load of decor in the viv (assuming you're going to) you'll likely find that the light from that one will mostly be wasted. But maybe not, just a thought.

Dave


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*Ready for the furnature *

At last.....Lamp fitted, Night Sky fitted & Glass tray & doors added (doors needed a minor adjustment though)










I wanted to buy the Substrate, Waterfall, Plants & all the other bits & bobs ect I need today, well that was untill I had to buy a new fridge yesterday & a lovely car tax renewal letter arrived on my door mat today......Grrrrrr

Ah well might have to hold of this month


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

*Slight hick up & Couple of other bits done*

I noticed a small problem with the tray during the week with it not fitting quite right (it was sitting a fraction to high & proud because of the silicone) so had to remove some silicone around the bottom joints, but i took the precautionary measure of siliconing the tray edges 










Once done I added a Repti-sun 5.0 UVB bulb, A Thermo-Hygro digital reader yesterday (tempoary tapped into place) also got some substrate but I'm waiting for silicone to fully cure before I added the substrate.


----------



## SpottedLOG (Jul 24, 2012)

Kamuro said:


> I noticed a small problem with the tray during the week with it not fitting quite right (it was sitting a fraction to high & proud because of the silicone) so had to remove some silicone around the bottom joints, but i took the precautionary measure of siliconing the tray edges
> 
> image
> 
> ...


any pictures of the finished project ?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

SpottedLOG said:


> any pictures of the finished project ?


Hear hear!! Lol i've been waiting to see this one too.

Dave


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

you got this finished yet, would love to see it


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Hi Mate,

yes would be great to see this finished, garg is living in luxury!


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi folks

I did indeed get this finished



















but i have been away from the forums as I have very sad news..I no longer have the two lovely ladies (RIP little ladies  ) (lost them about 3/4wks apart)..I'm still at a loss to why as both appeared in perfect health the just the night b4..I spent months & months researching and spent a near fortune on everything needed, like the equipment, live food/fresh fruit pureed/CGD/calcium powder/water calcium supp. Proper, proper gutted (hence the forum AOL) just havent felt like reading about other herps  ...........I just dont know what went wrong

I really really want to keep herps (specially garg geckos) but im reluctant to try again as i just dont want to put any animal in jepody

Hopefully you wont think of me a bad pet owner, I've never harmed a animal in my life


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Kamuro said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I did indeed get this finished
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone would think that of you after the massive effort you put into their viv. Sometimes these things happen. Don't let it put you off, just go through the care sheets, if it ticks all the boxes try again. Do you know how old they were, maybe it was just their time

Dave


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> I don't think anyone would think that of you after the massive effort you put into their viv. Sometimes these things happen. Don't let it put you off, just go through the care sheets, if it ticks all the boxes try again. Do you know how old they were, maybe it was just their time
> 
> Dave


 
totaly agree with my shed, these things just happen sometimes mate, please dont let it put you off.


----------

